# Looking for **Little Storm in a Teacup** Rhia for short!



## MuffettMischief (31 January 2018)

I would love to know the whereabouts of the above named mare who would be around 12 years old now (if my memory serves me well!) and likely about 12.3hh and grey.

She was an unexpected foal of my little mare and I did a swap with another youngster years ago as she wasnt going to be big enough for me. She was sold from the person I swapped with a few years ago now.

thanks!


----------



## MuffettMischief (14 June 2018)

Would love to find her even more now as I lost my old mare last week


----------



## Zero00000 (14 June 2018)

Is there any more information to go off?

Persons name?
Location?
Breed?
Was the foal registered at all?


----------



## MuffettMischief (14 June 2018)

I cant for the life of me remember where the lady was. I want to say Worthing...
Welsh X Arab
She had microchip papers filled in but the paperwork hadnt been sent off so it may or may not have been sent!


----------

